#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Een microfoontje teveel of tekort?

## frederic

kun je hier wat watertanden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shure-fan

kun je een leuke auto van kopen

----------


## Gitarist 62

en waar kwam je al dat moois tegen? Heb je er ook mee mogen werken of alleen maar kijken

----------


## Jacob

Volgens mij heeft hij dit gewoon van een website gecopyd

Enregistrement à La Buissonne

We kunnen wel gaan beginnen met een verzameling van de foto's van de mooiste microfoons.

http://www.isilver-inc.com/~jody/ima...Assortment.JPG
 :Wink:

----------


## DJ_matthias

zo mooi vind ik die tweede van links toch niet echt...
lijkt wel of er net een vogel zijn... droppings heeft op gedaan?!

----------


## frederic

> en waar kwam je al dat moois tegen? Heb je er ook mee mogen werken of alleen maar kijken



waar zou een armoezaaier als ik dergelijke microfoons kunnen tegenkomen?
We kunnen daar enkel maar eens naar kijken met veel kwijl.

----------


## GuntherM

> Volgens mij heeft hij dit gewoon van een website gecopyd
> 
> Enregistrement à La Buissonne
> 
> We kunnen wel gaan beginnen met een verzameling van de foto's van de mooiste microfoons.
> 
> http://www.isilver-inc.com/~jody/ima...Assortment.JPG



Tja één zootje als je het mij vraagt, werken deze allemaal nog?  :EEK!:

----------

